# Tried and True Granola Bar recipe?



## LesleyCarol (Mar 18, 2005)

:?: Does anyone have a really good granola bar recipe - high fiber, low fat, low sugar, dried fruit and nuts included.  I make granola but would like a portable version in bar form.  Thank you!


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi, LesleyCarol

I have not tried this recipe, but I was surfing the web and came across this recipe and thought of your request. This may not be what you are looking for, but it is a start. At vegweb they also have a couple of other recipes posted. I have posted the link at the end of the recipe. 

*High Protein Oatmeal Bars*

3 1/2 cups oats (quick or old fashioned) 
1 1/2 cups powdered soymilk 
4 scoops vanilla soy protein 
vegan equivalent of two eggs 
1/4 cup unsweetened applesauce 
1/4 cup water 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 cup sugar-free vegan maple syrup (any vegan sweetener will do) 


Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. 

In a large bowl, mix together oats, soy milk and soy protein. In a medium bowl, whisk together remaining ingredients. Pour wet ingredients over dry and mix with a wooden spoon until uniformly moist. The batter will be very thick like stiff cookie dough. 

Dump into a 9X12 baking pan that has been greased with non-stick cooking spray (or marg, whatever you have) and spread into an even layer. The dough will be stiff and hard to work with but effort will pay off  

Bake in oven for 15 minutes or so, or until lightly brown around the edges. The dough will not change shape at all during the baking process. Allow to cool for 10 minutes before cutting into 10 individual bars. Wrap each bar individually and store in the refrigerator for a quick snack anytime. 


Note: This is a basic recipe that can easily be altered. They are not sweet so dried fruit and nuts will turn these into a sweet treat. If you wish to increase the protein content, just replace some of the soy milk with equal amounts of soy protein. Additional water may be needed. The finished product should be very chewy and thick like a dense brownie. They are very satisfying and very healthy. Great for athletes. Enjoy! 
Approximate nutritional info (per bar): 175 cal, 3 grams fat, 27 carbs(3 grams vegan sugar), 4 grams fiber, 11 grams protein 

Serves: 10 

Preparation time: 20-25 mins 

http://vegweb.com/


----------



## LesleyCarol (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe.


----------

